# How do you feel about your rainbow baby?



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Daisypetals

I am almost 25 weeks pregnant, and we got pregnant with this baby girl straight after I miscarried. I didn't even have a period in between. While I still mourn for all my angel babies and still love them, I feel this is the baby we were meant to have. But that's just me and I can understand how others could feel differently. I do worry constantly about this little one, because she will be our first child, I am 41 years old, and my husband and I have already lost so many babies, but I tell myself that God gave me this one right away and she has been so strong despite all my complications. So God is protecting her and she is the baby we are meant to have. I keep hoping and praying.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## steph.

My dd1 is a rainbow baby after a loss at 8 weeks. She is the most amazing little girl and I really couldn't imagine her not being here. She was conceived just 2 weeks after the mc, and I feel like that angel baby was a true angel who came briefly into our lives to make sure that exact egg and sperm would meet and his sister could come into the world. 

This time I don't feel anything yet as it's so early, I'm just terrified I'll mc again!


----------



## kittycrazy

i dont know if this helps but before i was pregnant with my daughter( a high risk pregnancy where i had had surgery and all sorts to keep me pregnant) i had lost two sons at 25 and 27 weeks. at 30 odd weeks with my daughter i went into labour on what would of been my second sons first birthday and they had to stop it again and fill me full of drugs, tip me upside down etc. even though i DESPERATELY wanted that child i was furious with her. FURIOUS!!!!! How dare she try and STEAL her brothers birthday. i felt that if she had been born that day i would NEVER forgive her. 16 years later( she didnt come for two more months thank god) i now know it was my grief talking. its normal to feel sad and to want your first baby back. but its like when you have more children when you already have one. you just love them as well as. sending love x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## RaspberryK

To start with I didn't want to try again because all I wanted was the baby I lost but since having her and not being able to imagine life without her I wouldn't want it any other way. 
I love her so much more for her being a special rainbow baby. 
Xx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## paintrider89

I lost our first baby at 10 weeks exactly. I think I had 2 cycles of casual trying before I got my BFP with DD. As much as it hurt that my first was gone. I told myself (and I know this doesn't work for everyone) that the baby I had lost had to go for a reason, it helped my DH and I become closer (first time I ever saw him cry) our emotions were raw, real, and we were each others rock. We ended up finding out DD was a girl the week before my due date with my Angel baby, we also got married in the same month, it was made into happy and magical memories, instead of a reminder of out loss. On my original due date we talked a little bit about our Angel, but my squirmy DD kept reminding us of her. 
My DD was also born on my dad's 50th, which to me, was incredibly special, and told me just how much SHE was ment to be, even if our Angel baby wasn't ment for this world.

Sorry for your loss, I know nothing anyone says is really 'helpful' at this point. But follow your heart. Remember your baby, they are forever yours. 
Don't worry to much about being able to love another, once the fear, and doubt goes, or subsides, you will be completely in LOVE.


----------



## bdb84

It took us nearly a year to begin TTC again after losing our baby back in March 2013. Although it was an early loss (6ish weeks), it greatly affected me for quite some time. I was terrified of taking another chance and having it happen again. 

Once we began TTC again, this one took quite a few cycles (six) as opposed to how quickly we conceived our first two children and the baby we lost (all within the first cycle). Once we started to lose hope, we conceived. I spent the first half of that pregnancy in fear, and to top it off, at 11 weeks I had a subchorionic hematoma which had me convinced I was having a late first tri miscarriage. 

I went on to have my rainbow last month and she is EVERYTHING to me. I am so thankful she is in my life and that I was given another chance.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## jumpingo

somewhere on one of these threads, someone (and much more eloquently than i'm about to) said that she believed that her rainbow baby was the same baby all along, trying each time to get to her and her husband. it made her grieve less for the losses once she had her daughter in her arms, because that baby finally got to them. i took so much comfort in that thought. it reminded me of the movie big hero 6 and we have nicknamed this baby "baby baymax."<3 it doesn't make the loss hurt any less or make me any less terrified this time around, really, but it helps me...somehow.:hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

Jumpingo , I always believed something similar, same soul, different physical body.
Xx


----------



## bdb84

jumpingo said:


> somewhere on one of these threads, someone (and much more eloquently than i'm about to) said that she believed that her rainbow baby was the same baby all along, trying each time to get to her and her husband. it made her grieve less for the losses once she had her daughter in her arms, because that baby finally got to them. i took so much comfort in that thought. it reminded me of the movie big hero 6 and we have nicknamed this baby "baby baymax."<3 it doesn't make the loss hurt any less or make me any less terrified this time around, really, but it helps me...somehow.:hugs:

I love this so much. 

My rainbow baby was born on the day that I found out I was pregnant with the baby I lost. That has to mean something. :cloud9:


----------



## jlw617

I have a different belief and that's that my rainbows are in heaven and I will see them one day! To me even though you never stop thinking about your babies that "would have been" you just move on, a part of your heart will always remember those babies and that's ok but God has given me grace and given me other children that I am able to cherish now, we are never promised tomorrow and neither are our babies so cherish every moment, even the ones who are still in the womb...we almost lost our then 5 year old daughter, it's too long of a story to go onto but she had to be life flighted and the doctors didn't know what to do, before she was life flighted they had to use the paddles on her heart and told me to make phone calls to my family, I cannot describe as a mother the state of shock I was in but again God gave us the strength and grace to get through that moment and we are so glad for His grace when we lost our 2 Angels.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

When we lost our second baby last year I was told that before we come into this world we are told what will happen to us in our life and we agree to come into he world and experience all the things we where told. 

I also had a reading from a psychic who said things that she could not have known about me and that there was a baby in spirt with my passed loved ones and that baby was being cared for until we meet again.

If that be the baby I'm carrying now then that could not make me more happy I have to admit I am having a little difficulty in connecting with this baby I'm scared of loving it and getting emotionally attached incase something happens.


----------



## jlw617

Heather.1987 said:


> Thank you everyone. And im sorry for your losses.
> 
> I believe my daughter is with Jesus and I will see her again, but she wont be my rainbow. My rainbow will be his or her own little individual. I can't wait for my take home rainbow. That baby will never replace my chelsea, but I have an open heart for more babies! :cloud9:

I'm glad you have that comfort! I feel the same way!


----------



## YoungThomas

Expecting after the gap of 4 months after the loss of 8 weeks miscarriage.


----------



## GingerPanda

I had two losses before this pregnancy. I feel pretty much like what jumpingo said. That this is the little soul that kept coming back to us every time. That's what we tell ourselves anyway, because it comforts us. I'm an atheist and hubs is pagan, but we let ourselves believe it anyway. :haha:

We're very excited to welcome our little girl in October!


----------



## newlywedtzh

I don't know where my lost babies are, I somewhat believe that they are in heaven and I somewhat believe that they were trying to get to me all along. But I feel that my history of loss has given my a greater sense of appreciation for motherhood and my little girl. I feel like it makes me a better mother, the mother that I was destined to be. I look at my daughter and cry sometimes because of how damn lucky I feel that she's here and I thank whoever is listening up there for this precious gift. The love for her has filled the whole in my heart that pregnancy loss left and you will feel the same way:)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------

